# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  66534 ungelesene nachrichten

## Nose

steht bei mir zumindest z.b. genau jetzt grad oben rechts in der ecke!  :Crazy:  
stimmt aber garnet!  :Tongue:  
noox!  :Confused:

----------


## mAsKeD

> steht bei mir zumindest z.b. genau jetzt grad oben rechts in der ecke!  
> stimmt aber garnet!  
> noox!


Kanns sein das du vielleicht der Weihnachtsman bist *gg*

----------


## DarkSecret

> steht bei mir zumindest z.b. genau jetzt grad oben rechts in der ecke!  
> stimmt aber garnet!  
> noox!



Wie lange warste im Urlaub  :Big Grin:  

Ne hatte aber auch schon so eine Fehler meldung . :Wink:

----------


## noox

mhm... da dürfte ein Rechenfehler passiert sein. Da werden vermutlich von allen Nachrichten die gelesenen Abgezogen. Vermutlich stimmt hier eine Anzahl (ich hoffe nur vorübergehend) nicht. Das Ergebnis ist negativ. Die Zahl hier ist aber nicht negativ. Es ist ein Überlauf passiert und deswegen steht da jetzt 66.xxx

----------


## Nose

also, mir ists im endeffekt ja wurscht, aber ich hab mir halt dacht, ich sags dir mal!

----------


## tribune

bei mir stehen auch 65535 ungeles. nachrichten??? :EEK!:

----------


## pAz

dann fang mal an zum lesen  :Cool:

----------


## Freaky

bin ich abnormal wenn bei mir 0 gelesene dastehen  :Confused:

----------


## Brody

> bin ich abnormal wenn bei mir 0 gelesene dastehen


bei mir standen 65535 ungelesene da. drauf hin hab ich alle meine versendeten und gesedeten nachrichten gelöscht und seitdem kommt das problem nicht mehr.

----------


## Laubfrosch

ich bin ja sooo coool.
aber das board is im rechnen ja net so gut...

----------

